# cheap a** shut off valves



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

those white, one-piece combo shut off and supply lines that are push/pull. I hate when I come behind a builder who was so inconsiderate and cheap. 

But the question is, what is your preferred method of removal? They dont have a release like sharkbites do. You cut behind them? Melt them off? Squeeze em till the break off of the copper stub out?

Survey time.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

PathMaker said:


> those white, one-piece combo shut off and supply lines that are push/pull. I hate when I come behind a builder who was so inconsiderate and cheap. But the question is, what is your preferred method of removal? They dont have a release like sharkbites do. You cut behind them? Melt them off? Squeeze em till the break off of the copper stub out? Survey time.


Turn and pull counter clock wise.

http://www.accortechnology.com/videos.html


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

That was some amazing acting.


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> Turn and pull counter clock wise.
> 
> http://www.accortechnology.com/videos.html


No. Those are not the same ones. These are soild white and have one o-ring and two metal retainer rings. They dont pull off no matter which way you turn them. But that video was cool. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Usually when you take push pull stops and place them in the off position they are easyer to remove py twisting hard and pulling .. sometimes they take some leverage and determination .... if that don't work you could try breaking them off in pieces (if you don't have enough pipe stubbed out the wall if you do then just cut them off)


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have laid a peice of metal on the flooor like a fire wall
and burnt a number of them of f in the past.. I dont know hwat keeps them working they are so cheap.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I hate these old *******s also.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

If it is what is in the pic ... then just unscrew the valve and use a puller to remove the nut n ferrule and install new one ...


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

In regards to sharkbite shutoff valves, what are people's opinion on them. I was at a house where they did an expensive kitchen remodel recently but have had issues with the plumbing, they had gas leaks, water leaks, plumber wouldn't go back after his 2nd call back. I went there and fixed a lot of small things but noticed they used sharkbite valves under kitchen sink, my company is doesn't really use shark bite. I thought they looked like cheap and not professional but what do I know. 
People's opinions on them ? Would anyone ever change them out or is that a bit dramatic.
I apologise in advance if I have offered anyone with such a stupid question.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

tims007 said:


> If it is what is in the pic ... then just unscrew the valve and use a puller to remove the nut n ferrule and install new one ...


i know how to remove those. I was just letting it be known that I hate them. Especially when they want to try to save them.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Got a good buddy who just moved into a large expensive house . The entire community is those valves ! My friends paid $ 1,000,000.00 for this house!! 
I know the calls are going to be coming in anytime. How those one piece white valves even made it on the market is a disgrace ! 
Houses are all Cpvc also. I need to come up with a really good alternative replacement valve that does not include glue or compression.
Dahl makes a really nice push on valve ,,,, hmmm ,, better buy in bulk .


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Cal said:


> Got a good buddy who just moved into a large expensive house . The entire community is those valves ! My friends paid $ 1,000,000.00 for this house!!
> I know the calls are going to be coming in anytime. How those one piece white valves even made it on the market is a disgrace !
> Houses are all Cpvc also. I need to come up with a really good alternative replacement valve that does not include glue or compression.
> Dahl makes a really nice push on valve ,,,, hmmm ,, better buy in bulk .


From what I've seen Dahl makes some of the best stop valves. Their brass ball stop valves are very good...and they charge accordingly. They come in 1/2" comp outlet, too, not just 3/8".


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> From what I've seen Dahl makes some of the best stop valves. Their brass ball stop valves are very good...and they charge accordingly. They come in 1/2" comp outlet, too, not just 3/8".


A trim out on a remodel I plumbed 6 months ago I installed all Dahl compression angle stops.

Got a call back a month later leaky angle stop. Ok no big deal I went out and replaced. Call back 2 months later opposite lav angle stop leaking, ok went out and replaced.

3rd call last week! I replaced every single stop in the house with BrassCraft stops! Total 23 stops! I took them all back to supply house for full credit and comped new stops.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Pacificpipes said:


> i know how to remove those. I was just letting it be known that I hate them. Especially when they want to try to save them.


sorry it was not meant to come off sounding as it probibly did ...... when i see those i explane to the customer that they are a one time use item and that they need to be replaced ..... then they ask why then i explane to them''remember when you were young and you would take a paper clip and bend it back and forth till it breaks'' they go yeah .. well this takes less bending before it breaks .


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Never had any problem with them, because I don't install them in 1st place... hate those qtr turn shut offs.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Qball415 said:


> A trim out on a remodel I plumbed 6 months ago I installed all Dahl compression angle stops.
> 
> Got a call back a month later leaky angle stop. Ok no big deal I went out and replaced. Call back 2 months later opposite lav angle stop leaking, ok went out and replaced.
> 
> 3rd call last week! I replaced every single stop in the house with BrassCraft stops! Total 23 stops! I took them all back to supply house for full credit and comped new stops.


Huh, that is surprising but good to know. I will say that I have never had problems with the ball valve stop made by Brasscraft. I have only put in 3 Dahl 1/4 turn stops and they were for 3 low boy toilets. They are the only brand that I have seen that make 1/2" outlet quarter turn stops. Typically I use quarter turn Brasscraft stops and have been happy with them.


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

It's true. All you have to do is pull and turn them counterclockwise. They will come off. A company I use to be with years ago had us install thousands of them. To put them on, you push and turn clockwise.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I hate them also. A company I was with used them because they said they had a million dollar warranty if they were installed properly. No idea if its true but I hated them and I know they weren't being installed properly.


----------



## dahlman (Mar 1, 2009)

Qball415 said:


> A trim out on a remodel I plumbed 6 months ago I installed all Dahl compression angle stops.
> 
> Got a call back a month later leaky angle stop. Ok no big deal I went out and replaced. Call back 2 months later opposite lav angle stop leaking, ok went out and replaced.
> 
> 3rd call last week! I replaced every single stop in the house with BrassCraft stops! Total 23 stops! I took them all back to supply house for full credit and comped new stops.




Uh-oh - not good. I'm sorry this happened to you and sorry that I'm clueing in so long after the fact. Sending PM.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've not had a problem with Dahl stops when the copper is proper and the threads greased.


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> A trim out on a remodel I plumbed 6 months ago I installed all Dahl compression angle stops.
> 
> Got a call back a month later leaky angle stop. Ok no big deal I went out and replaced. Call back 2 months later opposite lav angle stop leaking, ok went out and replaced.
> 
> 3rd call last week! I replaced every single stop in the house with BrassCraft stops! Total 23 stops! I took them all back to supply house for full credit and comped new stops.



where were they leaking from?


----------

